# FreeBSD 7-2 gnome nautilus-machines not visible



## ter2007 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have FBSD7-2 and am using the ports version that came with the CD. I am having a problem with nautilus:

I can see Windows Network in Network from the Places menu at the top menu in gnome, (I hope I am calling these correctly don't have FreeBSD in front of me), but I can not see any machines. I can see the machines and shares in konqueror (kde), and it works perfectly in konqueror; it just does not work in nautilus. I can connect to the server in nautilus and then display the shares in nautilus just fine. Just can't see the machines when browsing the Winblows network. Never had this problem before. Samba has almost always worked well for me. Is there a new bug in nautilus or something that needs to be turned on? Seems to be isolated to nautilus. I have searched the internet and combed through everything I can think of. Also, the winblows machines can see the machines on the network.

Edit: The server is a FreeBSD machine running Samba as a PDC.


----------

